# Bacchus Brew Day In Time Lapse.



## Ross (29/2/12)

For anyone interested, we've just uploaded these 2 short videos to our Facebook page.
Beers curently only available locally in Brisbane but planning to have bottles Nationwide later this year, so if you are interested in keeping up to date, please make sure you "LIKE" our Facebook page.

Mash In

Brewing

System has 5 x 70L kettles & 1 x 140L kettle, all steam jacketed & with individual mash tuns. So we brew up to 6 different beers every day & planning on doubling to 12 later this year.
If we brew 1 batch we get a 50L bonus (minimal losses), so can do a 400L batch.


Cheers Ross


----------



## dkaos (29/2/12)

Cool videos, thanks for the upload Ross.

Congrats on going national, that will be awesome!


----------



## DU99 (29/2/12)

Nice bit of footage..now await the bottles


----------



## Gar (29/2/12)

Very cool, love the idea of bagging the wort, saves a lot of work


----------



## Batz (29/2/12)

Very interesting Ross, you sure do get those guys working! :lol: 

Batz


----------



## stux (29/2/12)

Gar said:


> Very cool, love the idea of bagging the wort, saves a lot of work



Been meaning to ask about that...

Its a real PITA cleaning 60L fermenters... what sortof bags do you use?


----------



## MarkBastard (29/2/12)

How did you digitally remove the whips?


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (29/2/12)

Mark^Bastard said:


> How did you digitally remove the whips?



I reckon......... They moved pretty fast didn't they?


----------



## Ross (29/2/12)

If i'd known it was being filmed i'd i've walked through the shot in slow motion so it looked like i was at normal pace with them running around  
My favourite bit is at the end of the 2nd video where the fwk magically fills itself & Bill just comes over & caps it.

+++

The 60L fermenter liners are something i've been meaning to put on the site for ages, makes clean up a breeze. Though you do need a syphon or pump for transfer.


cheers Ross


----------



## stux (29/2/12)

Ross said:


> The 60L fermenter liners are something i've been meaning to put on the site for ages, makes clean up a breeze. Though you do need a syphon or pump for transfer.



Put them on the site please 

I'll finally have an excuse to use my racking cane


----------



## amiddler (29/2/12)

Ross,

Any chance of a few more close up pics of the mash tun and kettle or are they trade secret? Or if easier which company built them so I can ask them the questions? I am going to hand build my brewery one day and that is the best set up I have seen for small scale.

Thanks, Drew


----------



## edschache (29/2/12)

Drew said:


> Ross,
> 
> Any chance of a few more close up pics of the mash tun and kettle or are they trade secret? Or if easier which company built them so I can ask them the questions? I am going to hand build my brewery one day and that is the best set up I have seen for small scale.
> 
> Thanks, Drew



Just buy Ross's setup so he has an excuse to buy a new one 

Great video - now you've got something to show new employees to warn them of the pace that is expected (whip-cracking-emoticon)

Cheers,

Ed


----------



## Rina (29/2/12)

Missing Yakety Sax.


----------



## Nick JD (29/2/12)

Rina said:


> Missing Yakety Sax.





And a bald guy chasing chicks in bikinis.


----------



## bradsbrew (29/2/12)

Ross, you need to be a bit harder on those guys. Bill doesn't mind holding the kettles up whilst havin a chat does he eh. You might need to find him extra work to do to save him wearing his jaw out.  


Good video fellas :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Pennywise (29/2/12)

Bacchus brought to you by Benny Hill :lol:


----------



## michael_aussie (29/2/12)

Nick JD said:


> And a bald guy chasing chicks in bikinis.





you can have hours of that if you like


----------



## bconnery (29/2/12)

Nick JD said:


> And a bald guy chasing chicks in bikinis.


Why do you think Ross isn't in the video?


----------



## raven19 (29/2/12)

I am exhausted just watching that second video.

Thanks for sharing Ross.

I prefer being there in person sampling 20+ beers with you, while your staff slave away. :icon_cheers:


----------



## jyo (29/2/12)

That's very cool! 

Go to 1:06 on the brewing video. Looks like he's taking a piss.



I'm so immature.


----------

